# Rainbow Machine - BRILLIANT!!



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

*EQD Rainbow Machine - BRILLIANT!!*

F! 

I love Earthquaker Devices! I think EQD and Death By Audio are currently making the most interesting pedals.

They have their fuzzes and TS9 variants but they're also doing this..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtm8GaarLA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sort of like the EHX Ravish in drone string mode....except it must have taken a left turn at Albequerque. Interesting pedal. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Interesting? Yes.

Useful? Not likely.


I see this as a really cool pedal that nobody would use.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

25 dollars of cool in a 225 dollar box kkjq


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Interesting? Yes.
> 
> Useful? Not likely.
> 
> ...


Maybe not useful to boring farts playing blues licks but I can imagine these artists using the Rainbow Machine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH6gueLZ7cQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIs_TXhXKlg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nuIf8BaCYw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrf_e6g2jxk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r_xJO_s-mE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


I hope I find one under the Christmas tree this year.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL

Boring farts? I'll let that one slide.

Let's see how popular this pedal is in ten years.

I've been wrong before, but....



hardasmum said:


> Maybe not useful to boring farts playing blues licks but I can imagine these artists using the Rainbow Machine.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH6g...h?v=4r_xJO_s-mE&feature=youtube_gdata_playerI hope I find one under the Christmas tree this year.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Definitely one that would be used for a very specific song and then that's it. Not something that could be in use on a regular basis. Cool though.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

From the comments and the tones I have to think of things like Mario Bros' et al. As a sound event pedal it is pretty cool; could find a use similar to the theremin.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think it's good that companies like EQD are putting forth the effort to develop effects like this.

You throw 100 ideas at the wall, some of them will stick.

Without such adventurous thinking, most of the effects widely used today may have never been realized.

But if this pedal ends up staying on anyone's pedalboard for long I'll be surprised.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> LOL
> 
> Boring farts? I'll let that one slide.
> 
> ...



My tongue was firmly planted in my cheek. 

It might end up as popular as this...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I think it's good that companies like EQD are putting forth the effort to develop effects like this.
> 
> You throw 100 ideas at the wall, some of them will stick.
> 
> ...


I had a Danelectro Reverse Delay on my pedalboard for about five or six years. I used it for two parts in our set. Not much use but when I did use it people would be like, "HOLY SHIT! WTF WAS THAT?!"


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some pedals are really just good for having fun--and that's okay.
Others will be the workhorses of your set up.

If you can afford them, nothing wrong with some fun pedals.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey! I HAD a Hotfoot back in the day!! It was very useful...if you had the right kinds of pedals. I used it to control my compressor level control, so that it doubled as a booster and volume pedal. Aside from weighing more than a Tone Core pedalboard, it's chief shortcoming was that the flexible shaft came out the side, placing so much torque on it that unless you were trying to control a large heavy pedal, like an EHX Memory Man, or something secured to a pedalboard, the pedal would invariably flip over. As well, the sort of clearance required to secure the end of the cable to pot meant that there was a whole slew of pedals you couldn't use it with.

The more recent imagining of that same function, by Tone in Progress ( http://www.toneinprogress.com/ ) has much greater success, by having the cable come out the top, rather than the side. Nice that they've shrunk the package too.

If one watches the entire Rainbow Machine video, there are actually a lot of very normal and useful functions it is capable of, besides the bizarre sounds. I'm sure if EHX led off the demo videos for many of their digital pedals with the most bizarre sounds obtainable, people would also likely give thumbs down to the POG, HOG, Cathedral, SMM w/H, and a host of others. heck, my Line 6 Liqui-Flange has some settings on it that are very gimmicky and likely to be flavour of the month, but it also does a lot of "normal" tricks very ably. Same thing goes for the Z-Vex Lo-Fi Junky.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Indeed I do like the effect as presented at 4 minutes in.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun!

But I can't call it innovative as it sounds too much like an old Boss PS3. A PS3 can basically do all of this, and a whole lot more.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Clean Channel said:


> Looks like a lot of fun!
> 
> But I can't call it innovative as it sounds too much like an old Boss PS3. A PS3 can basically do all of this, and a whole lot more.


Yeah but this is pink and has a "magic" switch!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> Yeah but this is pink and has a "magic" switch!


You're right on there! Sure is way sexier than a PS3! Despite the fact that I have the Boss, I'd still like to try one of these out... I have some noise pedals coming in, and this would be an excellent addition!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Clean Channel said:


> You're right on there! Sure is way sexier than a PS3! Despite the fact that I have the Boss, I'd still like to try one of these out... I have some noise pedals coming in, and this would be an excellent addition!


Might be interesting to run vocals through too. Will Shatner take on Crimson and Clover.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

So, around 9 years on and the latest Rainbow Machines that were shipped to us were serial numbered upwards of 5000. All EQD product is sequentially serial numbered. Seems that some folks have found a use for these pedals after all


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

It's great that they've sold so many!

In my case, I owned one for a while but couldn't bond with it.


----------

